# The Psychology of Laziness.



## Mindful (May 30, 2015)

The Psychology of Laziness Psychology Today


A person is being lazy if she is able to carry out some activity that she ought to carry out, but is disinclined to do so because of the effort involved. Instead, she carries out the activity perfunctorily; or engages in some other, less strenuous or less boring activity; or remains idle. In short, she is being lazy if her motivation to spare herself effort trumps her motivation to do the right or expected thing.

Synonyms for laziness are indolence and sloth. Indolence derives from the Latin _indolentia_, ‘without pain’ or ‘without taking trouble’. Sloth has more moral and spiritual overtones than laziness or indolence. In the Christian tradition, sloth is one of the seven deadly sins because it undermines society and God’s plan, and because it invites sin. The Bible inveighs against slothfulness, for example, in the Book of Ecclesiastes: 'By much slothfulness the building decayeth; and through idleness of the hands the house droppeth through. A feast is made for laughter, and wine maketh merry: but money answereth all things.'


----------



## Sonny Clark (May 30, 2015)

Mindful said:


> The Psychology of Laziness Psychology Today
> 
> 
> A person is being lazy if she is able to carry out some activity that she ought to carry out, but is disinclined to do so because of the effort involved. Instead, she carries out the activity perfunctorily; or engages in some other, less strenuous or less boring activity; or remains idle. In short, she is being lazy if her motivation to spare herself effort trumps her motivation to do the right or expected thing.
> ...


And your point is ???


----------



## Mindful (May 30, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Psychology of Laziness Psychology Today
> ...




My point is:

To post something others might find interesting. To discuss perhaps, and add comments of their own.

Is that okay for you?


----------



## Sonny Clark (May 30, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Sure, no problem. I was just curious as to what you might be expecting as a response. I would've guessed that everyone already knows about and understands "lazy". I had no idea as to what you were leading up to. To me, lazy is lazy, no matter how one looks at it. Do you have a different opinion?


----------



## Mindful (May 30, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



I have no expectations.

Did you read that piece? It goes some way to interpreting laziness as something other than how we all view the condition.


----------



## Sonny Clark (May 30, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Sometimes laziness is not actually laziness. Sometimes it's health issues, depression, grief, and mental issues that make a person appear to be lazy. We're quick to judge without knowing all circumstances and reasons why some people don't do chores and take care of responsibilities considered to be a normal part of life. There are many variables and reasons why people aren't as active as others. It's easy to label inactivity as being lazy, but much more difficult to understand the causes. And, it's known that fibromyalgia ( fibro ) can cause inactivity, that some may see a person afflicted with it, as being lazy. There are many causes and conditions.


----------



## prison/con.net (May 30, 2015)

some people are 2-3x as productive as the 'norm", but are actually still lazy, cause they are capable of doing MUCH more.


----------



## Hamlet091765 (May 30, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (May 30, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



I don't take a moral view of it.


----------



## Hamlet091765 (May 30, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...





Sonny Clark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


----------



## Hamlet091765 (May 30, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...





Sonny Clark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Psychology of Laziness Psychology Today
> ...


Sloth is not a social virtue.  There are lazy people who are not carrying their own weight and sponge off of others.


----------



## Hamlet091765 (May 30, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Sneakers: Mob Escalator*

When I watch Hollywood (USA) movies such as *"The Wolf of Wall Street" (2013)*, I think about how the modern age (i.e., eTrade) makes the tycoon or the task-master seem like the new cruel Roman emperor.

Then I think about how so many people in America (of all ages) buy sneakers (durable cross-training and running/walking shoes with rubber soles).  People wear sneakers when they go to Wal-Mart or to the mall or to the post office or to SeaWorld.   Pedestrianism has become second nature, and Hollywood (USA) movies such as *"Mallrats" (1995)* speaks to this new age trend.

Someone whose laptop or Internet connection is not working simply does not function well in the modern world.

Maybe laziness is connected to uniformity.





Count Vertigo (DC Comics)


----------



## Said1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Those are some ugly pedestrian apparatuses


----------



## SharpArrowhead (Jun 23, 2015)

Sometimes lazy is good because it forces you to figure out how to leverage.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ya. Yourself off the couch.


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Applications of Achilles*

Many modern-era Hollywood (USA) movies and movie adaptations of modern works of literature focus on the psycho-sociological impact of social contracts.  Such movies include Brian De Palma's "Sisters" (1973) and Volker Schlondorff's Arthur Miller adaptation "Death of a Salesman" (1949).

These movies, when contoured with turbulence-inquisition Hollywood (USA) movies such as Clive Barker's strange and eccentric "Hellraiser" (1987), form a mosaic of social psyche that suggests that laziness and ambition anxieties are surely somehow connected.

How can we therefore talk about labor rhetorics with the history icon Achilles?





Sisters (1973 Film)


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jul 8, 2015)

Personally, I am too lazy to give an adequate response to this thread .


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Fish and Chips: Color Perception Accomodation (Grey/Gray)*

They say that our ability to sensitively perceive colors (say in a field of flowers) affects our feeling of energy.

People who are colorblind are thought to exhibit heightened sensitivity in other areas of the senses (for example shape and contour perception).

Such ideas suggest that the color grey/gray, which is neither dark black nor bright white (and hence, technically, a color or shade), would affect a person's sense of energy balance or *energy control*.

We know from Eastern holistic therapies such as aromatherapy and acupuncture that the body is perhaps reactive to sensitization modulation.

Why is the ominous metal mask of the fictional American comic book super-villain Doctor Doom (Marvel Comics) solid grey/gray in color?  Are we supposed to link the metallic grey/gray mask color to how Doctor Doom represents fear control?


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Personally, I am too lazy to give an adequate response to this thread .



Is that the same as can't be bothered?


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2015)

Abishai100 said:


> *Fish and Chips: Color Perception Accomodation (Grey/Gray)*
> 
> They say that our ability to sensitively perceive colors (say in a field of flowers) affects our feeling of energy.
> 
> ...




Fish&chips. Just love the colour of mushy peas.


----------

